# Hitman



## Cyberghost (Jun 16, 2015)

*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/236870/header.jpg?t=1434474348

Developer : IO Interactive
Publisher : Square Enix
Release : December 8, 2015
Platforms : PS4, Xbox One, PC​ 
*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/236870/extras/HITMAN__THE-FULL-EXPERIENCE-628x200.png?t=1455036944​
The Full Experience gives you everything in HITMAN. You will have access to all locations, all live content, Contracts Mode and additional game updates. 

Upon release players have access to the Intro Pack content - Prologue Mission, the Paris Sanguine Fashion Show, full access to Contracts Mode, Escalation Mode, elusive targets and other live content. 

Remaining content will be available as six releases periodically throughout 2016, starting April 2016. As Agent 47, you will perform contract hits on high-profile targets in exotic locations around the world. 

Future locations - in April visit Sapienza, Italy and track down a scientist residing in the sunny coastal town. In May, the hustle and bustle of Marrakesh, Morocco. And as the story expands you will travel to Thailand and the USA before concluding in Japan later in 2016. 

*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/236870/extras/HITMAN__INTRO-PACK-628x200.png?t=1455036944​
With the Intro Pack, you’ll get an introduction to the world of HITMAN, with the Prologue and Paris episode. You’ll get full access to Contracts Mode, Escalation Mode, elusive targets and all other live content. 

As Agent 47, you perform contract hits on high-profile targets in exotic locations. With the Intro Pack you’ll get an introduction to the world of HITMAN. 

Receive access to all future six episodes, including 5 other locations, by purchasing the HITMAN Upgrade Pack. Content received as part of the Upgrade pack will be released periodically throughout 2016, starting in April.




​
Source: STEAM


----------



## abhidev (Jun 16, 2015)

the silent assasin is back


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

abhidev said:


> the silent assasin is back



I expected this from you.


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

I liked some games in the series but never finished one


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2015)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/sin.png


----------



## Flash (Jun 16, 2015)

"Hitman" - just like that? No adjoining title?


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> *dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/sin.png



Waaahahaha poor agent 47


----------



## abhidev (Jun 16, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I expected this from you.



hahahaaaa....


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 17, 2015)

No hope for proper Hitman game.

*i.imgur.com/eQKKqUb.png



6 missions already chopped off as pre-order DLC. Will be sold as DLC after release. 
Missions will be released in weeks to months gap..like Telltale games...


----------



## abhidev (Jun 18, 2015)

is the new Hitman a bit skinnier ? :/


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 18, 2015)

he looks a lot younger, i mean like codename 47 younger


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 15, 2015)

Hitman q&a



> *how exactly are you releasing hitman?*
> 
> We’re doing things a bit differently, as you may have read in our 'announcing hitman' blog post. Hitman will launch on ps4, xbox one and pc on december 8th this year as a digital download. That’s when the experience will begin. And it’s really important to us that this is understood as a ‘beginning’.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2015)

Found this on Reddit. 

*i.imgur.com/feYovVA.jpg


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 26, 2015)

Flash said:


> Found this on Reddit.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/feYovVA.jpg



But Hitman has no hair!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 26, 2015)

^^badum tssssss


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]cA2VVo9ShwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## beingGamer (Sep 1, 2015)

from the trailer it looks promising but i think 59$ is a bit high as compared to GTA V where you are free to do what ever you want, while this game is around missions only.
liked the music from trailer


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> from the trailer it looks promising but i think 59$ is a bit high as compared to GTA V where you are free to do what ever you want, while this game is around missions only.
> liked the music from trailer



are you seriously judging the price of Hitman based on the ability to run around like an open world game ? WTF ?
Besides, you dont have to pay the full price, its very likely this price will be reduced down in a few months.. I got hitman absolution for free via AMD rewards or something, most here got it for around 1$..
Ofcourse that might not happen with this game but who knows !


----------



## beingGamer (Sep 1, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> are you seriously judging the price of Hitman based on the ability to run around like an open world game ? WTF ?
> Besides, you dont have to pay the full price, its very likely this price will be reduced down in a few months.. I got hitman absolution for free via AMD rewards or something, most here got it for around 1$..
> Ofcourse that might not happen with this game but who knows !



Yea i was comparing on the basis of open world. However from the comments on youtube it seems Hitman will be open world too. The reason might be because Agent 47 is shown running in big snowy forest


----------



## abhidev (Sep 2, 2015)

the missions are huge...i hope traversing through doesn't get boring


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 2, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> from the trailer it looks promising but i think 59$ is a bit high as compared to GTA V where you are free to do what ever you want, while this game is around missions only.
> liked the music from trailer



All games are priced at $60, even GTA 5, you got it at reduced price because of the regional pricing. Also GTA 5 is a 2 years old game and still have not went on sales yet. I am sure you will get atleast 50% discount on this Hitman game after 2 years.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 23, 2015)

*PC Gamer:* Hitman delayed to March 2016


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 10, 2016)

System Requirements

Minimum:
OS: OS 64-bit Windows 7
Processor: Intel CPU Core i5-2500K 3.3GHz / AMD CPU Phenom II X4 940
Memory: 8 GB RAM
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 / Radeon HD 7870
DirectX: Version 11

Recommended:
OS: OS 64-bit Windows 7 / 64-bit Windows 8 (8.1) or Windows 10
Processor: Intel CPU Core i7 3770 3.4 GHz / AMD CPU AMD FX-8350 4 GHz
Memory: 8 GB RAM
Graphics: Nvidia GPU GeForce GTX 770 / AMD GPU Radeon R9 290
DirectX: Version 11

Source: STEAM


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2016)

Recommended requirements are nice for the game.


----------



## sumit05 (Feb 16, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=9ZXTAhpPKBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 10, 2016)

Hitman Episode 1 Reviews:

Eurogamer – Recommended
GameWatcher – 7.5/10
Gamespot – 7/10
WCCFTech – 8/10
Push Square – 8
IGN – 7.9/10
Videogamer – 8/10
Hardcore Gamer – 3/5
Destructoid – 7/10
Attack of the Fanboy – 4/5
God is a Geek – Review in progress
Digital Spy – 4/5
Metro – 8


Disc version of Hitman delayed to 2017


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 10, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Hitman Episode 1 Reviews:
> 
> Eurogamer – Recommended
> GameWatcher – 7.5/10
> ...


You posted the Metro article twice. 

Game looks good.


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 10, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> You posted the Metro article twice.
> 
> Game looks good.



Fixed


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 23, 2016)

Hitman 2016: PC graphics performance benchmark review - DirectX 11: graphics card performance Full HD &amp; WHQD &amp; UH

AMD cards rocking

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 18, 2016)

Anyone playing this?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 27, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Anyone playing this?



I'm playing it. Nice game. Revived some of the old Hitman memories and could have been the best Hitman game if they would have made the AI a bit more intelligent.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 13, 2016)

Anyone playing hitman on a r9 290

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2016)

Haven't purchased it yet. Is the full experience out yet?

Also, is this always online?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 13, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Anyone playing hitman on a r9 290
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk



Use the latest drivers and it will run nicely on R9 290.



Desmond David said:


> Haven't purchased it yet. Is the full experience out yet?
> 
> Also, is this always online?



Yes, full experience is out. It is always online game. Stability of game is good. I have played for few months over 2 MB and 50 MB connection.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 14, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Use the latest drivers and it will run nicely on R9 290.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, full experience is out. It is always online game. Stability of game is good. I have played for few months over 2 MB and 50 MB connection.



using latest drivers only but it gives me around 30 fps


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 14, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> using latest drivers only but it gives me around 30 fps



What settings and resolution you're playing on? Screenshot by Lightsho

Also check if double Vsync is enabled in the graphics setting. If that is enabled then the fps will be capped to 30 fps.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm playing this on my desktop through steam. My config is:
Intel Pentium G2010
Sapphire AMD HD7770 1GB
8GB RAM

The game's motion is ok but it hangs every minute or two. I'm not enjoying one bit ☹️. What is to be done? Should I have to burn my pocket? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Aug 31, 2017)

What is your averate framerate when playing? Perhaps you should try lower graphics settings.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2017)

theterminator said:


> I'm playing this on my desktop through steam. My config is:
> Intel Pentium G2010
> Sapphire AMD HD7770 1GB
> 8GB RAM
> ...


This game is heavy on resources that much I can say for sure.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 31, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> What is your averate framerate when playing? Perhaps you should try lower graphics settings.



I am playing on lowest graphics settings,every setting is turned to Low/Off wherever applicable. I haven't recorded the framerate yet, will do and post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2017)

theterminator said:


> I am playing on lowest graphics settings,every setting is turned to Low/Off wherever applicable. I haven't recorded the framerate yet, will do and post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have access to around 1.5K games and you always choose games that don't run on your system.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 31, 2017)

gameranand said:


> You have access to around 1.5K games and you always choose games that don't run on your system.



Actually, Hitman is my most loved game of all times. I've played all missions in the series. This game is different than other games out there. It's one of the rare third person view games where one doesn't have to shoot everyone to kill. I get irritated by the noise,violence in games like CoD. Other strategic games are 2D'ish type like Age of Empire,etc. Actually, hitman can be a non violent game if you want. Also, I'm personally very fond of Agent 47 .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Sep 3, 2017)

So any suggestions on what needs to be upgraded or fixed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2017)

Most likely all of your hardware. Your hardware looks like something from 2011.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 5, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Most likely all of your hardware. Your hardware looks like something from 2011.



Whoa buddy, you're putting up a huge bill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 10, 2019)

New HITMAN in the works people: Hitman dev officially working on a new game for PC and consoles - VG247


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2019)

Haven't even played Hitman 1 and 2. Sigh.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 10, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Haven't even played Hitman 1 and 2. Sigh.


Funnily enough I somehow have HITMAN 2 on Steam. Haven't given it a go though. Yet to play absolution. I still remember one of the demos of absolution where they show hitman take cover or something and sneaking around. It introduced the current combat system that is used in the newer titles. 

Sadly, too many stuff to play before I come around to play these titles.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 10, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Haven't even played Hitman 1 and 2. Sigh.


Me too heh heh...


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2019)

thetechfreak said:


> Yet to play absolution.


Absolution is not like the other Hitman games, it's more story driven and has a lot of cutscenes. It's okay though.


----------

